# newbee from southampton



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

hi i've just bought a 2002 silver tt 225 with red leather interior. Will try and get some pic's up soon lol.
Is anyone else from southampton or near that area?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello not exactly from Southampton but welcome anyway.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk I am sure we have a few Southhampton members


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

See you just need to move to the North East ,much friendlier people up here


----------



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for the replies peeps


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... love that colour combo (second to mine of course, lol)


----------



## louise84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ello...

Ive just bought a silver 2002 225 coupe in silver with black leather. Im from Southampton too...

Louise


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome to the forum

get some pics up. very rare the silver and red

red inside is great ;-)


----------



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

will do! But need to have a weekend when its not raining lol. Then i can give it a good clean. Does anyone know what the best stuff is for my leather? Its in good condition all ready but want to protect it. And also where can i get some from?


----------

